

Taxreform.gov: Comprehensive Tax Reform - loca
https://taxreform.gov/

======
loca
Relevant article from the Economist:

[http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21578389-despite-
ranco...](http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21578389-despite-rancour-over-
scandals-big-reforms-are-still-possible-how-save-obamas-second-term)

"Two lawmakers are trying to reform the code: Dave Camp, a Republican, and Max
Baucus, a Democrat. Mr Obama should lend his weight to their efforts. Ideally,
they would start afresh with no loopholes and much lower rates. Republicans
should love this: if Congress were to scrap all loopholes and deductions, it
could nearly halve income-tax rates and still raise the same amount of money.
Democrats should like it, too: a more efficient tax system would let them pay
for the same amount of government with less drag on growth. The snag is that
voters define “loopholes” as other people’s tax breaks. Their own, they rather
like. Getting rid of particular boondoggles such as the mortgage-interest
deduction may prove impossible. But capping the overall amount of deductions
any individual can take should not be, so long as both parties have their
fingerprints on the bill, thus sharing the credit and the blame."

